

How we use Silverback for user testing - dchs
http://wishli.st/blog/user-testing/

======
mgkimsal
Looks neat, but is there that much difference between silverback or just
recording people using screenflow? I get the idea of the chapter marking, and
I guess it probably helps if you're trying to track 10+ subjects at a time...

~~~
dchs
I haven't used Screenflow before but it looks like Silverback is a little
cheaper, simpler and designed specifically for user testing.

Have you (or anyone) used Screenflow for user testing?

~~~
mgkimsal
I've not used it "specifically" for testing, but have let people use a site
and record via screenflow. I wasn't being terribly scientific about it at the
time tho. :)

~~~
dchs
Awesome - were the results interesting?

~~~
mgkimsal
Sorry I didn't reply before. Not as interesting as I'd hoped - I either needed
to give more direction, or need to use a bigger group next time.

